# DNA testing



## Ronni (Apr 21, 2021)

So. Look at this dog. She’s the senior I found running frantically on the side of the road trying to find shelter in the middle of a storm, remember?? No one claimed her. We love her!

She looks like A Jack Russell doesn’t she?  I was convinced she was primarily JRT or possibly Parsons Russell,  but with maybe a bit of Dachshund and rat terrier thrown in. Imagine my surprise when I got her DNA results back!! 

37% Chihuahua and only 8 % Jack Russell? he has BERGAMASCO in her? Seriously? Do you KNOW what they look like? Like a great big dirty mop head, that’s what! 

Have any of you gotten DNA testing done on your dogs?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks like he found himself a nice home. He has the markings of a chihuahua but the look of a JRT. And I've never heard of the other breed you mentioned.


----------



## jujube (Apr 21, 2021)

My sister had her small mixed breed dog tested. Turned out she was part Newfoundland.  It would have taken about 20 of her to make a Newfie.


----------

